# How To Buy Cannabis Seeds, White Widow, weed seed and Marijuana Seeds Online ?



## marijanescity (Aug 10, 2009)

How To Buy Cannabis Seeds, White Widow, weed seed and Marijuana Seeds Online ?

*SPAM* removed


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm tellin' Hick


----------



## 420benny (Aug 10, 2009)

Read what it says on their  mmj page. i didn't know I was growing synthetic THC. WOW!
________________________________

Medical Marijuana

Marijuana plants are grown for medical use but the ingredients in the dope plants are a bit different then they would be in the ones that illegal growers have. Medical marijuana consists of synthetic THC and cannabinoids, as well as many other ingredients, and is different than other types of marijuana plants. The cannabis plants grown to be sold on the street is more potent and has slightly different effects when used.

Medical Use

People can be permitted to grow and smoke medical marijuana plants for health reasons in a few American states, Canada, Austria, and a few other smaller countries. To be allowed to grow marijuana plants or smoke the marijuana for medical use you will need a prescription for it. in some places you will be given the marijuana to smoke but sometimes you are allowed to grow it yourself.

Usually medical marijuana is prescribed to those who have serious pain issues. People with multiple sclerosis, spinal cord diseases, AIDS or HIV, epilepsy, and severe arthritis are all likely candidates for medical marijuana in various countries. The reasons that medical marijuana is prescribed will vary depending on your location but to get a permit to grow medical marijuana plants you will need a serious health issue. It&#8217;s a possibility that law enforcement may even stop by routinely to make sure it is indeed legal weed plants you are growing as well but that is not always the case.


----------



## umbra (Aug 10, 2009)

misinformation at the source


----------



## IRISH (Aug 10, 2009)

law enforcement officers will stop by routinely to see if your growing the correct type of mmj??? what did they say???

spreadin the lie...


----------

